# Ich stelle mich mal vor



## Hamrok (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich gehöre nun auch zu den Glücklichen, welche die Daten für HdRO in die DB einpflegen dürfen.

Im richtigen Leben heiße ich Michael und arbeite mal hier und mal dort (freiberuflich). Ich gehöre zu den langjährig glücklich verheirateten und habe 2 kleine Kinder.

Im Spiel bin ich auf Belegaer und Zwerg mit Leib und Seele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So .. dann erst mal ein Hallo in die Runde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hamrok Hammerschmied


----------



## Aurengur (27. Juli 2007)

Grüß dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwerge.... ihr schürft zu tief und erweckt dann Kreaturen, die besser namenlos geblieben wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG nach Belegaer^^


----------



## Myronn (27. Juli 2007)

Zwerge buddeln zu tief, Elfen haben doofe Ohren, Menschen trampeln nur rum, das einzig wahre Volk können also nur die Hobbits sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herzlich willkommen Hamrok!


----------



## Maireen (27. Juli 2007)

Richtig Myronn!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herzlich Willkommen Hamrok!


----------



## Hamrok (1. August 2007)

http://www.theinquirer.de/2007/08/01/secon...ningscamps.html
Das lass ich mal Ohne Worte hier stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe mich scheckig gelacht.


----------



## Myronn (5. August 2007)

Ja die weltweite Verblödung ist kaum aufzuhalten!! Sieht man auch in DE zunehmend... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. August 2007)

Gut, dass HDRO nicht dabei ist, sonst hätte ich Angst, versehentlich rekrutiert zu werden und ich will keine anderen Menschen umbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem: Hallo, Langbart-Verstärkung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiterhin: Hobbits sind zu klein und schwach um irgendwas zu leisten, es gibt also keinen wahren Sieger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (5. August 2007)

So so! Klein? Schwach? Hmm? Naja war ja klar HERR Zwerg! Konnte ja nur von so einer Wühlmaus kommen!


----------

